# happily married 15 years in october



## ad4517 (Aug 17, 2019)

i met my wife in September of 2001 and we got married october 2004. we will be celebrating 15 years soon. it has been mostly good. when i hear people say they think marriage is a mistake, i disagree with the right person it can be a great thing. i have had and still have a great companion with which to share my life with. we are BOTH extremely faithful and there has never been any infidelity in our relationship. we have two handsome young boys, noah who will be 2 in november, and mathew who is 8 years old. my wife works at a hospital and i work as a local truck driver, i drive tractor trailer (tanker) for a milk hauling company. we have owned our own home since 2009. my wife was only my 2nd girlfriend and we were introduced by someone i knew from my ex girlfriend...... kind of a strange way to meet someone but hey it has worked out very well. i have no regrets, she is a great woman. i will be married to this one, as long as we both shall live so help me god.

we have a strong marriage, but its not to say its absolutely perfect. her flaw is the inability to budget well. she has had a hard time with credit cards, but she cut them up. we will pay that off over time. nothing is absolutely perfect, i havent over-reacted and its not like she "steals" she just has a hard time managing money, it is not her forte. i make sure all of the bills are paid and for the most part i manage the money.

i imagine marriage with the wrong person is horrid but with the right person, it can be fantastic. i feel i can trust her implicitly and she trusts me the same. we do not use "protection" in the bedroom, i feel that if you can absolutely trust someone...... that is not necessary. who wants to be with someone they if have to worry about cheating ?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

You're the one. 

I kid...


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

If you are interested in getting some guidance on budgeting (re credit cards), look up anything by Dave Ramsey. He has some great advice and an app.


----------

